# new betta



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Well...i went to the lfs today to get some female bettas, but they didn't have any, so I got a male instead..lol impulse buy. He's really sweet looking. His body's blueish purple, with the end half of his fins being white. He has a little red on him too. I'll get pics later.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Sounds lovely  Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

the ligh blueish part of his fins, are white fyi...lol I just have bad lighting on the tank so...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

the second one is when he was flaring at the camers, but I took it right after he put his gills in..lol


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

He looks to me like a butterfly, weak Delta tail. His caudal fin doesn't seem long enough to me to be a veil and it's not quite D shaped enough to be a proper delta... his fins look a lot like my delta-crown cross fry do. Interesting mix. He is very pretty


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

He's a beautiful betta, Andrew! I know you'll enjoy him even if he's alone in the tank. Mine is like a puppy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

wow...all that fin stuff was really confusing...lol he's still kinda small, about 2 inches, so he might grow, not that I'de be sad or anything if his fins didn't grow longer. I'm not a fan of bettas with really long fins. unless it's a CT...lol so what do you think he is again?

I almost forgot, I need a name, so if you have any, let me know. right now i'm calling him Vinny...lol


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

He's very pretty!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

He is definitly some kind of delta hybrid or maybe a short finned veil. I've seen weak deltas with that almost rounded tail shape but not round enough to be classed as a roundtails
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=761 
It'd be interesting to see what RC says about the matter...if he even comes on here any more . Haven't seen him in a while


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks anasfire. Is it true that you should make them flare once a day? just with a mirror or something. He was flaring at a mirror when i took the pics...lol

I think I'm addicted....I'm thinking about getting a divider and getting another one...lol maybe a crowntail...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

http://petfishstore.com/

my betta actually look EXACTLY like the 4th one down on the right side of the "superdelta" section. I mean EXACTLY like mine


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

It's good to let them flare at least once a day, helps intensify their colours and gives them something to do. Mine live in a barracks set up so they are surrounded by males all day long and just flare when they feel like it. It's quite funny, each of them tries to 'out-bubblenest' the one next to him. Before I got my barracks I'd put a mirror up for them to flare at for 10-20 mins a day or place them next to one of my other males. 

Also if he looks exactly like that fish on the site you posted then he's a delta tail, like I thought! hehe I've been doing my homework when it comes to tail types and colours etc lately. Since my ex and I started this Betta breeding thing I've needed to get more into the technical side of it. Like with the genetics etc. He's the cash behind the operation and I'm the one who actually has to do the breeding, feeding and 100% daily water changes, nice huh.

We should be getting our HM Devil pair (that we paid $93AUD for!) out of quarantine by the end of next week, I can't wait!!


----------

